# Violist Joseph de Pasquale has died



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Violist Joseph de Pasquale (October 14, 1919 - June 22, 2015) has died. He was principal violist of the Boston Symphony and of the Philadelphia Orchestra over a roughly 50-year period starting in 1947. A couple of articles noting his passing were published recently in the Philadelphia Inquirer.

http://articles.philly.com/2015-06-24/news/63750863_1_principal-violist-philadelphia-orchestra-viola

http://articles.philly.com/2015-06-24/news/63750889_1_violinist-violist-philadelphia-orchestra


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:angel: Rest in peace, after a long musical life.


----------

